# What countries other than your own have you been to?



## bjfan82 (Dec 13, 2004)

in no particular order:

- Cesky
- Espana
- Italia
- Mexico
- France
- Canada
- England (airport)
- Belgium (airport)


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

Ireland
Germany
Switzerland
Italy
Luxembourg
Belgium


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Somalia
Djibouti (airport)
Oman
Yemen
United Arab Emirates
Canada
United Kingdom (airport)


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Spain, Poland


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Should be in the Travel Forum 

NA:
USA (4 times)
Mexico

SA:
Brazil (3 times, once living one year in Sampa)
Argentina

Africa:
Madagascar
Algeria

ME:
Emirates

Asia:
Malaysia
Indonesia

Europe:
Portugal
Spain, including Canaries (6 times)
Italy (4 times)
Greece (twice)
Slovenia (+Serbia, Bosnia, Croatia, Macedonia, when they were Yugoslavia)
Vatican (twice)
France (about a dozen times)
Austria (5 times)
Liechtenstein (about 4 or 5 times)
Czech Rep
Belgium
Netherlands
Luxemburg
Germany, also DDR in that time and after the wall broke down (about a 30 times minimum)
Denmark (4 times)
Eire
Ulster
Scotland (twice)
Wales
England (7 times)
Sweden (4 or 5 times)
Norway (4 or 5 times)
Finland (8 times)
Estonia (only the waters in Tallin's port )
Russia


----------



## bjfan82 (Dec 13, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> Should be in the Travel Forum


good thinking, sorry about that, I didn't even know there was a travel forum.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

From north to south:

*Norway * :drool: 1996 (Oslo), 1997 (Southern Norway + Oslo), 2005 (car trip from north eastern to southern Norway (Kirkenes-NorthCape-Lofoten-Mandal)
*Finland * (transit) :drool: 2005 (Enontekiö, Lake Inari) 
*Sweden * :drool: 1994 (Göteborg), 1995 (Öland), 1996 (Lake Vänern), 1998 (Småland) , 1999 (south of Stockholm at the coast + Stockholm), 2000 (Gotland), 2004 (Stockholm), 2005 (Trip from southern to northern Sweden)
*Denmark * 1987-1998 (vacation and some transits), 2000 (transit), 2001 (Bornholm) , 2005 (transit)
*Poland * 2003 (Swinoujscie + Wollin/Miedzyzdroje)
*Netherlands*: very often
*Belgium * 2003 (Antwerp) 
*Austria * 1992, 1996, 2004 (lots of different places)
*Italy * 2004 (Southern Tyrol) 
*Spain * (Canary Islands) 2002/2003 (Tenerife)

and in October I can add *U.S.A.* (NYC) :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Czech rep.
Germany
Turkey
Austria
Azerbaijan
Egypt
Russia
Lithuania


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Canada


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sweden x15
Germany x10
USA x6
France x3
Norway x2
Kuwait x2*
Iraq x2*
Monaco
Austria
UK
Switzerland
Spain
Japan

* Crossed the borders about 100 times, but only 2 tours in the region

Airport transfers not counted!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Republic of Ireland
France (x2) Boulogne, Paris
Germany
Spain (x4) Barcelona, Gran Canaria, Ibiza x2
Greece (x2) Kos, Kalamata

Kenya
Tanzania

Sri Lanka
The Maldives
Singapore
Malaysia
Thailand
Cambodia
China (Hong Kong SAR)

Australia (x2) Perth, Sydney, Melbourne, Cairns, Alice Springs

USA (x3) San Francisco x2, SW States National parks, Florida, New York x2
Cuba
Dominican Republic


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Italy (about forty times)
Germany (about twenty times)
UK (3)
Ireland (2)
Norway (1)
Sweden (1)
Finland (1)
Portugal (1)
Spain (2)
France (2)
Switzerland (about ten times)
Slovenia (6 or 7)
Croatia (4)
Hungary (2)
Slovakia (5)
Czech Rep. (more than 5)
Greece (1)
Turkey (2)
Vatican (3)
San Marino (1)
Monaco (1)

Tunisia (1)
South Africa (1)

USA (7)
Canada (3)

New Zealand (1)
Australia (1)


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

Hungary
Croatia
Finland
Greece
Germany
France
Netherland
UK
Belgium
Austria
Spain
Andorra
Italy
Monaco
Switzerland
Slovakia
Slovenia
Czech Rep.
Belarus
Russia
Turkey

Thailand
China
Tibet
Laos
Egypt


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

only 3 countries
Japan
South Korea 
Thailand
Next month..Singapore


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Order in time, first travel on first place

Netherlands 1990 (can't remember), 2005 (near Venlo)
Philippines 1992-1993 (Dagupan City, near Baguio)
France 1995 (Paris), 1998 (Châlons-en-Champagne near Reims), 1998 (near Rennes en Bretagne) 1999 (near Chambéry en Savoie), 2000 (Châlons-en-Champagne), 2000 (near Rennes), 2001 (Châlons-en-Champagne), 2002 (near Rennes)
Czech Republic 1996 (Prague)
USA 2002 (near Phoenix, AZ), 2005 (Washington, DC; New York, NY; Orlando, FL; WV; VA; MD; NJ; PA)
Poland 2004 (near Poznan)
Luxembourg 2005 (Esch near french border)

Walktrough Luxembourg (1998, 2000, 2001), Belgium (1998, 2000, 2002) and Switzerland (1999)
Airport France (2005)


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Canada
United States
Bahamas
Dominican Republic
Republic of Ireland
England
Portugal
Spain
France
Belgium
Netherlands
Germany
Norway
Greece
Turkey
Ghana
Nigeria
Libya

Going to Mexico in under 2 weeks.


----------



## Konoval (Apr 13, 2006)

Ukraine (uncountable)
Iraq (uncountable but before its 'liberation'  )
PRC (uncountable)
United States (uncountable but ~25-30)
Syria (10)
Egypt (10)
Germany (2: once - DDR + West Berlin, and once - united)
Cuba (1)
PNA (1)
DPRK (once, but that was... unforgettable)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Excluding airport transfers:

Europe

Republic of Ireland (1 time, 3 days total)
France (12, 9 months)
Spain (3, 5 weeks)
Portugal (1, 2 days)
Belgium (2, 1 week)
Netherlands (1, 3 days)
Germany (2, 4 days)
Denmark (1, 3 days)
Switzerland (1, 1 week)
Austria (2, 8 days)
Italy (5, 4 weeks)
Vatican City (1, 1 day)
Slovenia (3, 5 weeks)
Croatia (1, 1 day)
Bulgaria (1, 1 week)
Malta (1, 2 weeks)

Non-Europe

USA (1, 4 weeks)
Mexico (1, 30 minutes!!)
Fiji (1, 4 weeks)
Australia (1, 6 months)
Thailand (1, 3 weeks)
Malaysia (1, 2 weeks)


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Malaysia
Singapore
Japan 
Korea
China 
(Hong Kong)
Taiwan
U.S.A
Australia
New Zealand

That's all :scouserd: :scouserd: :scouserd:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Canada (2)
Mexico
England (7 ? )
Wales 
Ireland
Northern Ireland
Scotland
Holland (2)
Belgium
France
Spain
Italy
The Vatican
Germany (5)
Czech Rep (2)
Poland
Slovakia
Hungary
Austria
Russia ( In 7 days)
Switzerland ( December)
Luxembourg (Maybe in December)


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Belarus
Romania
Slovakia
Austria
Poland
Italy
United Kingdom ( airport )
USA
Canada
Bahamas Republic
Moldova (going through )

( I'm Ukrainian )


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Not that many.

Only:

Canada
UK
France
Spain
Italy
Vatican City


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

@DonQui:
:tongue::tongue:

 :colgate:


----------



## globocentric (Jun 14, 2005)

Asia Pacific
Singapore (8)
Indonesia 
China (3)
Hong Kong(2)
Taiwan(2)
Australia( 15- 20)
New Zealand (3)
Thailand(3)

America
US(3)
Canada(3)

Europe
UK(3)
France(2)
Austria
Germany
Italy
Switzerland
Vatican City
Belgium
Netherlands


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

USA- 20 times
Canada- 3times
Barbados-once
Puerto Rico-once
Argentina-once
Spain-2 times
France-2times
Germany- once
Italy-2 times
Liechtestein-once
Switerland-2 times
Netherlands-once
Austria-2 times
UK-2 times


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Age: 22
Home country: Canada

-Peru (lived there 1 year)
-Bangladesh (lived there 2 years)
-Mozambique (lived there 2 years)
-USA
-Mexico
-Costa Rica
-Brazil
-South Africa
-Swaziland
-Zimbabwe 
-Egypt
-Spain
-France 
-Monaco
-England
-Scotland 
-Ireland
-Italy 
-Switzerland
-Germany
-Netherlands
-Greece
-India
-China
-Nepal
-Thailand
-Japan
-Australia
-New Zealand


----------



## Ciudad Bristol (Aug 27, 2003)

Age 29:

Based in London. Mostly repeated business travel.

UK & Ireland
France
Belgium
Holland
Germany
Denmark (airport)
Spain
Portugal
Italy
Switzerland
Austria
Poland
Czech Republic
Hungary
Romania
Bulgaria
Greece
Turkey
Ukraine
Russia

Malaysia

Australia

USA
Canada
Mexico


----------



## eddster (Aug 20, 2006)

West to East, North to south
UK
Ireland
Netherlands
Belgium
Luxembourg
France
Monaco
Andorra
Spain
Portugal
Germany
Switzerland
Liechtenstein
Italy
Vatican
Poland
Slovakia
Austria
Hungary
Belarus
Russia
Former Soviet Union
Turkey
Saudia Arabia
Kuwait
Oman
Dubai
Abu Dhabi
Ras al Khaimah
Oman
Sharjah
Kazakhstan
Mongolia
China
South Korea
Macau
Hong Kong
Japan
Taiwan
Philippines
Vietnam
Thailand
Malaysia
Singapore
Burma
India
Indonesia
Papua New Guinea
Australia
New Zealand
New Caledonia
Fiji
Vanuatu
Canada
USA
Mexico
Cayman Islands


----------



## SydneyDude (Sep 12, 2002)

USA
Canada
England
France
Belgium
The Netherlands
Germany
Switzerland
Liechtenstein
Austria
Italy
Monaco
Spain
Finland
Estonia
Sweden
Denmark
Wales
Israel
Thailand (airport for 10 HOURS!)


----------



## RiversideGator (Dec 31, 2005)

From US

Have visited:
Canada
Mexico
Venezuela
Grenada
Jamaica
Bahamas
Barbados
St. Martin (and several other small Caribbean islands I have forgotten)
England
Scotland
Wales
France
Holland
Belgium
Germany (including old East Germany back when it was red)
Austria
Switzerland
Liechtenstein
Czech Republic
Monaco
Italy
Vatican City


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Only Europe, from the Netherlands:

-Belgium
-Luxembourg
-France
-Spain
-UK
-Denmark
-Germany
-Switzerland
-Austria
-Italy
-Monaco
-Croatia
-Macedonia
-Albania
-Turkey


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Malaysia, Mexico, USA, Lebanon, Syria. (All These Countries rock.)
Taiwan, UAE (Only Airport, But I wish to see more of it soon.)


----------



## SIMSI (Mar 16, 2005)

Based in Lublin (Poland)

Europe:
- Germany
- Belgium
- The Netherland
- France
- Luxembourg
- UK (England, Cymru)
- Spain
- Italy
- Austria
- Switzerland
- Czech Rep.
- Slovakia
- Hungary
- Ukraine
- Russia
- Romania
- Bulgaria

Asia:
- Turkey
- Syria
- Jordan
- China
- Hong Kong
- Thailand
- Vietnam
- Cambodia

Africa:
- Egypt
- Mellila

America:
- Mexico
- Guatemala
- Belize


----------



## paguma larvata (Jan 18, 2006)

From Pakistan (Currently in U.S)

North America:

U.S.A - 3 times

Africa:

South Africa
Kenya
Tanzania
Egypt

Asia:

Phillipines
Sri Lanka
Singapore
Saudia Arabia

Europe:

France
Greece
Italy
Spain
Turkey
Switzerland
Sweden


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

USA
England
Scotland
Wales
France
Switzerland
Japan-->I was born there


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

age 28, none.


----------



## Mants (Oct 22, 2005)

Bali (Indonesia)
New Zealand

...that is all


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

None


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> @DonQui:
> :tongue::tongue:
> 
> :colgate:


It does not depend on how many countries you have visited but how much of the country you have seen...


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Fawad ( from pakistan)

AFRICA
Nigeria 
Egypt
Sudan

ASIA
Saudi arabia
Dubai
Qatar
Kuwait
Abu dhabi

EUROPE
France
England
Italy
Greece


----------



## MarcinS (Dec 17, 2004)

From Poland

- USA
- Slovakia
- Czech Republic
- Austria


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Live in Brazil!

- Argentina
- Paraguay
- USA
- Canada
- Portugal
- Spain


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Korea
China
Taiwan
Singapore
Indonesia
New Zealand
Australia
UK
Italy
....


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

United Kingdom
Eire
France
Netherlands
Germany
Croatia
Hong Kong*
Singapore*
USA

* airport stopovers only


----------



## TommyTOM2 (Mar 21, 2003)

Belarus 
Ukraine 
Slovakia 
Czech Republic 
Austria 
Switzerland 
Italy 
San Marino 
Vatican 
Germany
Holland 
Belgium 
Denmark
Sweden
France 
UK

Live in Poland


----------



## minus (Aug 2, 2005)

Germany
France
Luxemburg
Holland
UK
Monaco
Spain
Portugal
Italy
San Marino
Vatican
Switzerland
Lichtenstein
Austria
Greece
Lithuania
Ukraine
Norway
Denmark
Slovakia
Czech Republic
Hungary
Croatia
USA
Canada

and I'm from Poland


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Canada
Costa Rica
Mexico
(Puerto Rico)
USA

Argentina
Bolivia
Chile

Austria
France
Netherlands
Portugal
Spain
Turkey
Ukraine
United Kingdom


Israel
Palestine

Egypt
Madagascar
Mauritius


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Liechtenstein
Austria
Germany
Italy
France
Andorra
Spain
Croatia
Netherlands
Poland
Slovenia (drive through)
Malta (airport only)

Canada
USA

Tunisia


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

I live in New Zealand and I have been to the following Countries:

South Africa
Lesotho
Zimbabwe
Egypt
Israel
USA
Brazil
United Kingdom
Monaco 
Netherlands
Belgium
France
Spain
Portugal
Luxembourg
Germany
Italy
Switzerland
Austria
Malaysia
Hong Kong (China)
Mauritius

I will be visiting Australia, Fiji and Tahiti in 2007.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Canada, United States, Mexico, Brunei, China (Hong Kong), Indonesia, Japan, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore, South Korea, Thailand, and Vietnam.









Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maryland, Michigan, Mississippi, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Virginia, West Virginia, Wisconsin, and Washington, DC.


----------



## wojtekbp (Mar 24, 2006)

Ukraine 
Belarus
Lithuania
Slovakia
Czech Republic
Austia
Germany
Hungary
Italia
Slovenia
France 
Belgium
Holland 
United Kingdom
Ireland


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

From: Ukraine

Belarus
Slovakia
Austria
Moldova
Romania
Italy
Vatican
San Marino
Poland
Set my foot in U.K.

U.S.A. < study here
Canada
Bahamas

And part of Russia bordering Ukraine when I was a little kid, but it was still USSR, I don't remember it, so I don't count it.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

In chronological order:

Portugal
Greece
Spain
France
United States


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

After my lack strip in Europe:
Turkey, Greece, Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary, Slovak Republic, Austria, Czech Republic, and Poland.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

live in portugal

Spain, Morrocco, England, Italy, Greece, Dominican Republic, Cuba.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Update:

Live in Germany -

Norway
Sweden
Finland
Denmark
Netherlands
Belgium
Poland
Austria
USA


----------



## TommyTOM2 (Mar 21, 2003)

Update:

Belarus 
Ukraine 
Slovakia 
Czech Republic 
Austria 
Switzerland 
Italy 
San Marino 
Vatican 
Germany
Holland 
Belgium 
Denmark
Sweden
France 
UK
Greece

Live in Poland


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Slodi said:


> That's my map:


Pakistan, huh? How comes??? And which parts did you visit? I'm just curious as Pakistan hardly gets any tourists (only 800,000), despite its great natural beauty and history.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm from Tel Aviv

* the US
* the UK
* Canada (for 2 days)
* Italy (for like couple of hours at the Milan airport)
* Netherlands (for half a day)
* Cyprus
* Thailand


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

fiji


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Mahratta said:


> 17, from Canada, as of the end of this year I'll have visited:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your map doesn't correlate with the countries that you have mentioned. You forgot to colour in UAE.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Oops.

Pretend it's red.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

From the Netherlands - visited 28 countries


----------



## T3amgeist (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm from Germany.

Sweden
Netherlands
Italy
Belgium
Denmark
Czech Republic


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Ramses said:


> From the Netherlands - visited 28 countries


How could you've missed Vietnam?


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

^I'll be back


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

Im from Venezuela but i live in Argentina:

- Argentina
- Uruguay
- Paraguay
- Brasil
- Bolivia
- Colombia


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

United States, twice


----------



## Jacky84 (Sep 5, 2008)

Been to China, Thailand, Malaysia and indonesia


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Pakistan
Oman
UAE
England
USA (11 states, lived in Virginia for some years)

Want to visit:

Australia
Netherlands
France
Spain
Germany
China


----------



## jaybob (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi from the UK

In Europe

Spain 
Italy
France
Portugal
Beligium
Ireland
Switzerland

Elsewhere
South Africa
Botswana
Zimbabwe
India
Sri Lanka
Dubai
Oman


----------



## xolang (Oct 29, 2007)

Japan
Holland
Latvia
South Korea
Norway
Singapore
Belgium
France
Spain
Italy
Switzerland
Greece
Sweden
Denmark
Poland


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

I live in Belgium

Andorra
Austria
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Bulgaria
Croatia
Denmark
France
Germany
Greece
Luxembourg
Netherlands
Portugal
Spain
Tunesia
Turkey
UK


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I am from Slovakia

Czech republic
Austria
Poland
Croatia
Turkey
Italy
Spain
France
San Marino


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

I live in the USA:

Canada
Bahamas
Brazil
UK
France
Netherlands


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Country*: 
Croatia

*Visited*: 
Hungary
Slovenia
Austria
Germany
Slovakia
Poland
Bosnia & Herzegovina
Czech Republic
Lithuania
Montenegro
Serbia
Albania
Greece
Italy
Tunisia


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Iran
Germany
Luxembourg
Netherlands
France

Iran was the best


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

EUROPE

Italy (1)
Serbia (2)
Bosnia-Herzegovina (2)
Montenegro (1)
Croatia (1)

ASIA

Indonesia (1)
Malaysia (4)
Singapore (2)
South Korea (1)
Brunei (1)
Thailand (2)
UAE (1)

OCEANIA

Australia (3)
New Zealand - where I am now
Fiji (5)

NORTH AMERICA

USA (1)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Hometown : Thailand

France
Switzerland
UAE
Vietnam
Laos
Burma(Myanmar)


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Home country: USA

Canada
Iceland
UK (England and Scotland)
Netherlands
Belgium
Luxembourg
France
Monaco
Spain
Portugal
Sweden
Denmark
Germany
Switzerland
Austria
Italy
Czech Republic
Slovakia
Hungary
Russia

...and if we count Vatican City that would be 21


----------



## Aere (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm from Belgium.

Netherlands
Luxembourg
Germany
UK
France
Spain
Switzerland
USA
Costa Rica
French Polynesia
Cuba

Still a lot of places to go to


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Philippines
Japan
United States
Canada
South Korea

Plan for next year, hopefully.









+ Australia
+ China


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Geez, where do I start??

Mexico
Puerto Rico
U.S. Virgin Islands
Bahamas
Curacao
Panama
Jamaica
Cuba
Egypt
Saudi Arabia
Bahrain
Turkey
Spain(lived here)
France
Italy(lived here)
Vatican City
Belguim
Norway
Ireland
Germany
Switzerland
Austria
Greece
Netherlands
Luxembourg
England
Phillippines(lived here)
Japan

Home: U.S.A. :rock:


----------



## milind20 (Feb 20, 2007)

Home country - India :banana:

Travelled to - 
Singapore
Thailand
Malaysia

Planned - 
USA (Nov - Dec)


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Home: Belgium,but I'm Iranian 

Netherlands:
-Den haag 
-Amsterdam
-Rotterdam

Iran:
-Tehran
-Mashad
-Kish Island
-Arak
-Ramsar
-Nowshar
-Royan
-Abe Ali
-Qom
-Babol
-Sisangan

Germany:
-Cologne
-Frankfurt
-Hamburg
-Aachen

France:
-Paris

Luxembourg:
-Luxembourg


----------



## xavi83 (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm from spain and i have visited:

Sweden
Andorra
France
Italy
U.K.
The Netherlands
Belgium
Germany
Dominican Republic
Cuba

In december USA
And january and february I'm going to mexico (2 months there):banana:


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm Colombian

in America 

USA: NYC, Chicago, Cleveland, Miami, Orlando, Atlanta, Jacksonville,Houston
Panama: Panama city
Mexico Mexico City, Acapulco, Zihutanejo, Taxco and other small towns

Europe:
Netherlands= Amsterdam !!!
Iceland: reykjavik 
Germany(Berlin, Frankfurt) 
Austria (Salzburg)
Czech Republic(Prague and some mountain ski resort)
Poland (Poznan)

*** hope I can go the Philipines, Bazil, Argentina, South Africa, China, Japan, Thailand, Australia, New Zealand, Spain, France, England, Ireland and beautiful Canada ( too much to ask ?)


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

canada
mexico
united kingdom
netherlands
belgium
france
germany
japan


----------



## kiva.ld (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm from Vietnam & i've visited

- Singapore
- China
- Taiwan
- Cambodia
- India
- malaysia
- Austraylia
- and France


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Spain
Italy
UK
Belgium
Luxembourg
Germany
Netherlands
Switzerland
Poland
+Andorra & Monaco


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Home...UK

France
Spain
Italy
Russia
USA
Finland
Switzerland
Southern Ireland
Monaco
Belgium
Sweden


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

Portugal
Spain 
Curaçao
UK
Scotland
USA
Ireland
Dominican Republic

Home sweet home: Venezuela


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Plan for next year, hopefully.


So, you want to unvisit Mexico?  Or was that an accident?


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Except for Mexico these all occurred in the last 3 months.

Canada- home

Mexico
U.S.
Austria
Germany
France
Spain
Monaco
Vatican City
Italy
Greece
Croatia
Slovenia
Hungary
Czech Republic
Poland
The Netherlands
Belgium
England


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok here we go 

Apart from Bosnia and Sweden as my home countries:

Montenegro
Serbia
Croatia
Macedonia
Hungary
Slovenia
Italy
Austria
Turkey
Spain
Greece 
France
Germany
Denmark
Poland
Slovakia
USA
UK
Norway
Finland


:cheers:


----------



## mvtm (Aug 14, 2008)

Home: Venezuela 

Argentina
Austria
Barbados
Belgium
Bolivia
Canada
Czech Republic
England
France
Germany
Greece
Italy
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Mexico
Monaco
Netherlands
Spain
Switzerland
Trinidad & Tobago
Turkey
United States
United Kingdom
Uruguay
Vatican City
Wales

And i am teenager


----------



## Mercato (Mar 26, 2007)

Gen-X'r here...

Home = Singapore
Country of birth = Philippines

Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur, Johore Bahru
Indonesia - Jakarta
Thailand - Bangkok
Vietnam - Ho Chi Minh
Brunei
China - Hongkong, Macau, Beijing, Shanghai, Xiamen, Nanjing, Tianjin
South Korea - Busan, Seoul
Japan - Tokyo, Osaka, Fukuoka
Taiwan - Taipei

India - New Delhi, Mumbai, Bangalore, Calcutta, Chennai
Pakistan - Karachi

USA - Anchorage, Honolulu, Guam, San Francisco, San Jose, Los Angeles, San Diego, Dallas, Chicago, New York, Minneapolis/St. Paul
Mexico - Mexico City, D.F.

Australia - Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide
New Zealand - Auckland

United Arab Emirates - Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah
Saudi Arabia - Jeddah, Riyadh
Kuwait

South Africa - Johannesburg
Kenya - Nairobi

United Kingdom - London
Ireland - Dublin
Germany - Frankfurt
Italy - Rome, Orvieto
France - Paris
Netherlands - Amsterdam
Belgium - Brussels, Popperinge/ Flanders


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Home:brazil


-Uruguay

-Argentina

-Spain

-Portugal

-England


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Nationality: Malaysian

Visited:

Singapore
Australia 
Maldives 
China
England
Wales
Italy
Vatican City
Czech Republic
France
Monaco
Switzerland
Germany
Belgium
Netherlands


----------



## N1V1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Home: Belgium

Visited:

The Netherlands
Germany
Denmark
France
Austria
Croatia
Slovenia
Portugal
Italy
Switserland
Luxembourg
Greece

Never been out of Europa. Something I got to work on.


----------



## Missunshine (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm from Colombia:

I've been to:

Venezuela
Peru
USA


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Home: Brazil

I´ve been to:

South America:
Argentina
Uruguay
Chile
Venezuela

Central America & Caribbean:
Aruba
Mexico

Oceania:
New Zealand

Europe:
England
France
Portugal
Belgium
The Netherlands
Germany
Spain


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Home: The Netherlands

Belgium
Luxemburg
France
Spain
Andorra
Italy
Switzerland
Liechtenstein
Austria
Czech Republic
Poland
Germany
Denmark
Sweden

next year probably:

Slovenia
Croatia
Hungary
Slovakia


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Home: the Netherlands

I've been to:
Belgium
Luxembourg
France
UK
Ireland
Italy
Switzerland
Austria
Germany
Czech Republic
Slovakia
Poland
Denmark
Sweden
Norway
US 
Canada

Next year probably:
Slovenia
Croatia


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Home: The Netherlands
> 
> Belgium
> Luxemburg
> ...


Why not other continents ?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Update time:

*From:* 
-Denmark

*Europe:*
-Sweden
-Norway
-Germany
-Netherlands
-Belgium
-Switzerland
-Austria
-Italy
-Spain
-Vatican State
-UK
-Monaco
-France
-Latvia

*North America:*
-USA

*Asia:*
-Japan
-Singapore
-Kuwait
-Iraq


----------



## Daiquiri (Jan 25, 2008)

Home: Belgium (Antwerp)

Visited: 

Netherlands
France
Germany
Spain
Portugal
Italy
England
Denmark
Croatia
Tunisia
Morocco
Greece
Thailand
USA
Canada
Australia
Mexico
Switserland
Austria
Czech Rep.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

home: Uruguay.

visited countries:

EUROPE:

Belgium (Brussels)
France (Paris)

AMERICAS:

United States (New York, Miami) and in airport transit: Los Angeles and San Francisco
Argentina (Buenos Aires)
Brazil (Florianopolis, Porto Alegre)
Paraguay (Asunción)
Chile (Santiago. only in transit......the airport)

ASIA:

China (Shanghai, Qingdao)
Taiwan (Kaoshiung, Taipei)
Hong Kong


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Germany:
Aachen
Cologne
Hamburg
Frankfurt
Bad zobernheim
Bad Kreuznach

France:
Paris

Iran:
Tehran
Arak
Kish 
Babolsar
Nowshahr
Mashad
Qom
Sisangan
Chalous
and........

Luxembourg:
Luxembourg

Netherlands:
Rotterdam
Denhaag
Amsterdam
Maastricht


----------



## Aere (Aug 10, 2007)

Home: Belgium

Have been to:

Netherlands - Amsterdam
Luxembourg - Luxembourg
Germany - Trier, Cologne
UK - London, Canterbury
France - Paris, Disneyland Resort Paris
Switzerland - Don't remember where (2 years old)
Spain - La Palma
USA - Dallas, Disneyland LA
Cuba - Havana, Pinar del rio, Cienfuegos, Santa Clara, Trinidad
Costa Rica - San José, Tamarindo, and somewhere in the rainforest near the border with Panama
French polynesia - Papeete, Moorea

Still a lot to do but I have my whole life ahead of me!

To be added soon: Italy - Firenze, Rome, Venice, Naples, Pisa, Milan and some other cities


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Honh Kong
Macau
United Arab Emirates 

(Lebanon)


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

From: *Belgium*

Been to:

The Netherlands
Luxemburg
France
UK
Italy
Spain
Switzerland
Austria
Czech Republic
Slovenia
San Marino
Ireland
Poland
Germany
Greece
---------------
Iran
Laos
Vietnam
Thailand
India
---------------
Morocco
Egypt


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

From: Slovenia

Been to:

-Croatia
-Italy
-Bosnia&Herzegovina
-Austria
-Germany
-Netherlands
-Belgium
-Switzerland (only passed through)
-France
-Spain
-Portugal
-Slovakia
-Czech Republic
-United Kingdom
-Greece
-Albania (only passed through)
-Vatican :lol:
-Egypt


----------



## Kevin J (Oct 4, 2003)

Canada
Mexico
Argentina
Uruguay
Australia
India
Nepal
England
France
Belgium
Netherlands
Germany
Sweden
Switzerland
Italy


----------



## acy (Jan 4, 2006)

From Croatia:

USA
Mexico
Panama
Guatemala
Australia
Indonesia(Borneo)
Malaysia
Philippines
Japan
Hong Kong
Bahrain
Quatar
Iran
Jordan
Thailand 
UAE(Dubai airport)
Egypt(Sues channel)

Spain
France
Malta
Italy
Slovenia
Austria
Germany
Hungary
Romania
Rusia
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Vatican
Netherlands(Schiphol airport)


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Intoxication said:


> Pakistan, huh? How comes??? And which parts did you visit? I'm just curious as Pakistan hardly gets any tourists (only 800,000), despite its great natural beauty and history.


I was in Port Qasim and Karachi in 1998 and 1999, on business trip.


----------



## barcaes (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello, I'm from El salvador but live in USA

Guatemala
Costa Rica
Mexico
USA
The Bahamas
Bolivia
Spain
France
Belgium
Netherlands
Italy
Germany
Austria 
Switzerland (Airport) if it accounts


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Does flying over Canadian airspace because of an inflight emergency count? Because other than that, I've got nothing.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Home: Croatia

Visited:

Slovenia
Hungary
Czech Republic
Slovakia
Austria
Italy
Bosnia & Herzegovina
Switzerland
USA:
- Massachusetts
- Connecticut
- New York
- New Jersey
- Pennsylvania
- Maryland
- Delaware
- D.C.
- North Carolina
- Florida
- Arizona
- Nevada
- California
- Hawaii

Going this month: Germany, Belgium and Netherlands
Going next month: Serbia
Going next summer: USA (new states)


----------



## seven13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Home: Philippines

China - HongKong and Shanghai
Vietnam - Ho Chi Minh
Japan - Tokyo
Singapore
USA - San Francisco, L.A, New York, New Jersey, San Diego, Las Vegas
Thailand - Phuket (disembarked for several hours during cruise)

Next Year: Seoul, South Korea


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Born Venezuela

Home Madeira Island / Portugal

Spain
South Africa
Zaire (airport)
Brasil


----------



## tatun (Apr 11, 2008)

Home country: USA

Visited, in Europe:

Turkey
Bulgaria
Italy
Vatican
Switzerland
Hungary
Austria 
Czech Republic
Slovakia
Poland
Germany
Estonia
Netherlands
Finland
Sweden 
Norway
Denmark
Iceland (6 times)
Belgium
Luxembourg
France (twice)
England
Scotland
Ireland

Visited, North & Central America

Quebec
Mexico
Aruba
Curacao
St Thomas
St Maarten/St Martin
Puerto Rico

Visited, Asia:

Hong Kong
Macau
Taiwan


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

UK (I live there)
Malta
Ireland
USA
Canada
Spain
France
Holland
Belgium
India
Majorca
Greece


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

Philippines (home)
USA
Japan
Hongkong


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

Born: Venezuela
Home: Argentina

COLOMBIA
BRASIL
PARAGUAY
URUGUAY


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

US
Canada
Trinidad (but not Tobago )
Jamaica
UK
France
Germany
Uzbekistan
Morocco 
Egypt
Saudi Arabia
United Arab Emirates
Qatar
Bahrain
Oman
Pakistan
India
China (only Xinjiang)

..and once I almost went to Sri Lanka as well.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Germany
Austria
Great Britain
Canada (though technically I am a citizen, so I'm not sure if that counts)

and if you're like me and still consider the US a UNION:
Illinois
Michigan
Minnesota
North Dakota (bleh)
South Dakota
Montana

Home= Wisconsin


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

He Named Thor said:


> and if you're like me and still consider the US a UNION:
> Illinois
> Michigan
> Minnesota
> ...


In that respect, I've been on long road trips through these regions: 
New York
New Jersey
Virginia
Pennsylvania
Ohio
Kentucky
Tennessee
Arkansas
New Mexico
Arizona
California
Nevada
Utah

..and it was amazing!


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh, and just over a week from now you can add Indiana, Ohio, Pennsylvania, West Virginia and Maryland to my list.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> and if you're like me and still consider the US a UNION:


Isn't the USA a country?? :?


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

romanyo said:


> Isn't the USA a country?? :?


*UNITED STATES *of America.

States (note that the word state means country) have their own governments that can make laws and regulations and set taxes (though the federal government has been doing more itself) and control the National Guard. At one point the states that were established even had their own currency, which was dropped in favor of the US dollar.

We're similar to the EU, though our federal government now plays a much bigger role.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

He Named Thor said:


> *UNITED STATES *of America.
> 
> States (note that the word state means country) have their own governments that can make laws and regulations and set taxes (though the federal government has been doing more itself) and control the National Guard. At one point the states that were established even had their own currency, which was dropped in favor of the US dollar.
> 
> We're similar to the EU, though our federal government now plays a much bigger role.


You are describing a federation.

Many other countries have that structure. 

Without going too long, the very same Argentina: the first name for this country was *Provincias* (equivalent to states) *Unidas del Río de la Plata*

-_At one point the states that were established even had their own currency, which was dropped in favor of the US dollar_

Similar history.


----------



## gliwiczanin (Oct 29, 2005)

Poland (home)

Been to:
Austria
Slovenia
Slovakia
Czech Rep.
Ireland
Italy
France
Germany
Holland
Spain
Hungary
Greece
Ukraine
USA - Ohio, NY, Illinois, Nevada, Utah, Dakota, Wisconsin, Wyoming, Pennsylvania
Vatican and San Marino


----------



## mvtm (Aug 14, 2008)

Home: Venezuela 

Anguilla
Argentina
Austria
Barbados
Belgium
Bolivia
Canada
Czech Republic
England
France
Germany
Greece
Italy
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Mexico
Monaco
Netherlands
St Maarten
Spain
Switzerland
Trinidad & Tobago
Turkey
United States
United Kingdom
Uruguay
Vatican City
Wales

28 so far.I plan on going somewhere exotic and far far away from home this summer.


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

born in the Philippines

1) Thailand
2) Malaysia
3) Singapore
4) Indonesia (Bali)
5) Vietnam
6) Hong Kong
7) China

8) The Netherlands
9) Belgium
10) Germany
11) Italy
12) Vatican City
13) France
14) UK

15) USA (California, North Carolina)

16) South Africa


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

most guys here must be rich, old or business man, so many coutries :-D

my little list
switzerland (home)
germany
austria
liechtenstein
france
spain
greece
italy
canada

to do list:
iceland 
china + tibet
new zealand + australia
some balkan countries
maledive islands + india + thailand
jamaica
some isolated island in the pacific


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

wales
england
france
spain
morocco


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Home: 
- Portugal

Been to:
- Spain


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

South Africa
Swaziland
Portugal
Spain
France
Switzerland
Germany
Italy

Next destination England


----------

